# PowerMac oder Windows-Rechner



## Freddy78 (24. November 2004)

Hallo,

wir haben eine Druckerei ohne Satzherstellung zuhause... Jetzt spielen wir mit dem Gedanken uns eine Digitaldruckmaschine zu kaufen, wissen aber noch nicht was für einen Rechner wir uns dazu kaufen sollen....
Wir werden dann auch die Satzherstellung zuhause machen....

Könnt ihr mir sagen was Pro und Contra an PowerMac und Windows-Rechner ist... !? Kenne mich da leider nicht so gut aus....


Ich hoffe jemand kann uns helfen bei unserer Kaufentscheidung.... 


Danke schon mal im Vorraus

Gruss
Freddy


----------



## TanTe (24. November 2004)

MAC ist teuer, nicht alle Progamme funktionieren damit und etwas langsamer.
 PC (mit XP) ist preiswert allerdings (man steckt nicht 100% drinn) teilweise instabieler und unsicherer im Internet.
 OK hab auch schon mehrmals gehoert das ein MAC einfachso abbrennt.


----------



## Freddy78 (24. November 2004)

Also Geld spielt im Moment keine Rolle...


Was ist zukunftssicherer und sicherer und stabiler !


----------



## Erpel (24. November 2004)

Ein mac bei dem Geld keine Rolle spielt soll langsamer sein als ein Windows PC?
Obwohl ich noch nie an einem Mac saß kann ich mir das absolut nicht vorstellen.
Ansonsten musst du schauen welche Programme ihr benötigt und ob das für OS X verfügbar ist.
Das ist zwar keine sehr qualifizierte Meinung, aber ich habe den Eindruck Macs sind grade im Professionellen "Grafik und so - Bereich" ziemlich verbreitet und gut aufgehoben.
Viel Glück mit der Entscheidung - Philipp


----------



## Cheese (25. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar selber auch noch vor keinen MAC gesessen, aber ich halte persönlich nix davon. 

Ebenso habe ich Probleme beim öffnen von Dateien, die von MAC-Rechnern kommen, weil die andere Dateiformate verwenden und umgekehrt. Es stellt sich also die Frage, welche Software wo läuft und wie du mit Dateiformaten umgehen willst. Brauchst du mehr Kompatibilität zu externen Systemen würde ich dir Windows-Systeme empfehlen, wenn du aber nur firmenintern arbeitest, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass du MAC's einsetzten kannst, weil die doch im Graphik-Bereich sehr verbreitet sind, wie vor mir Erpel schon erwähnt hat. Auf alle Fälle mal informieren, welche Programme wo laufen und wie du mit externen Systemen umgehst und aufgrund solcher Grundlagen dann die Entscheidung treffen!

Gruß Cheese


----------



## hela (25. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

   ich kann zwar über den MAC auch nur wie der Blinde von der Farbe reden, aber ich würde mich *zuerst *mal erkundigen, welche Software für *diese* Digitaldruckmaschine verfügbar ist, was sie kostet, was man damit alles machen kann usw... Letztendlich würde ich die Kaufentscheidung von diesen Kriterien abhängig machen.

 Meine Freunde und Bekannten, die in dieser Branche arbeiten (Grafiker, Redakteure ..) arbeiten alle mit dem MAC. Aber warum? Ich habe mir darüber eigentlich noch nie Gedanken gemacht - weil: Die Software, die ich für meine Arbeit brauche, die habe ich im DOS-/Windows-Bereich gefunden und anschließend sieht man nur noch selten über den Gartenzaun.


----------



## Pianoman (26. November 2004)

Daß alles was irgendwie mit der Graphik zu tun hat auf dem Mac arbeitet ist größtenteils historisch bedingt. Es hat auf Macs schon graphische Benutzeroberflächen gegeben, da hat man auf dem PC noch mit DOS herumgespielt.
Ich würde besonders im Bereich Digitaldruck die Entscheidung von den Kunden abhängig machen. Da zwischen PC und Mac noch immer genügend Kompatibilitätsprobleme bzgl. der Daten auftreten, würde ich mich eher der Zielgruppe anpassen. Hast Du eher mit Profis zu tun, würde ich Dir zu einem Mac raten, hast Du's auf Laufkundschaft im Kleinauflagenbereich abgesehen, wird's wohl ein PC werden müssen.
Von der Druckmaschine ist das System nicht abhängig, die zuständigen RIPs (Raster Image Processor) die vorgeschaltet werden, arbeiten idR mit beiden Systemen zusammen. Das heißt, wenn Du genügend Geld hast, kannst du beide Systeme anschaffen... dann kannst Du alles abdecken.


----------



## Freddy78 (26. November 2004)

Hallo,

danke für die ganzen Antworten.....

Die Programme wo ich hauptsächlich verwenden werde sind:

- Photoshop
- Corell Draw
- Acrobat
- QuarkXpress
- evt. Illustrator

Diese Programme gibt es auf beiden Systemen...

Meine Kunden sind vom Laie bis zum Profi eigentlich alles dabei...

Proffessionelleres System ist MAC oder ?

Gruss
Fredddy


----------

